# Pictures and sound, 1998 200SX SE-R



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

*My 1998 200SX SE-R, pics and sound*

Damn you guys got some nice rides on these pages! Aloha from Hawaii. Feel free to check out my site in progress. It's basically just a site to host files of my ride and other stuff - so, uh the HTML isn't the prettiest. The mods on my car are conservative so far, but I have plans for even more suspension upgrades. Here in Hawaii the import scene is bigger than some might think... and yes there are too many Civics here too. 

So, I keep Representing Nissans in Hawaii! Thanks for everyone's help, Nissanforums has a lot to do with the way my car is turning out.









Greg200SE-R's site, Platinum silver 1998 200SX


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride ! how does the SS ride feel?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Very nice, squicky clean!
I like that last pic with the clouds breaking in a bit of sun light...
reminds me of church with the choir singing softly "aahhhhhh."


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

now thats clean!! and like my420sx said.... the last pic looks like god was shining a light on it


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

damnit greg, that is *perfect*..well done fellow B14er!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
Just wow. I wish my paint still looked liked that.

Seth


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice ser...thats abit scary that you have the nice weapon
you'll be snippen all the ricer


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice looking 200SX man I specially love your wheels


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

WOOT! Awesome car! Got myself a new background for my desktop


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey you guys got some sweet rides too! Keep up the good work


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

WOW! Now THATS what a clean B14 looks like! Very nice!

James


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn thats a nice sentra coupe...excellent car overall, nice rims,nice drop,i even like the color  gotta love those tails too

hehe im also liking that rifle..


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> *Hey you guys got some sweet rides too! Keep up the good work *


this post got a lot smaller 
whats with the big edit?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

You noticed... Yeah, sorry about that huge press of the delete key. I was just hoping to get some suggestions from anyone who wanders past this post - suggestions or ideas on what steps I could take next with my car. I have some solid ideas, thanks to friends who know their sh*t about Nissans and all facets of cars. But, I'm always open to new ideas and advice... 

But putting up that huge post made it look to new viewers like I was closing or concluding this thread. So, thats why I took it down after I figured everyone in the post had gotten a chance to read it. Hope everyone did.

Thanks for all of your comments! 

By the way, for those of you who came across the sound clips, the 2000 Sentra belongs to my good friend J2KGXE of B15sentra.org (one of those people mentioned above who knows their sh*t about cars and Nissans). Soon as he has a site up, I'll put up a link.


----------



## J2KGXE (Jul 25, 2003)

B15sentra.net


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Oops, my bad. I should have known B15sentra is not a non-profit organization (.org). Thanks bro.

Those of you with B15s might have seen J2KGXE's car on the B15 forums on occasion. His Sentra stands out from all the others in our area, and his car is in a very similar state of tune as mine. Which makes sense - because unlike most other drivers around here, we are building our cars to take advantage of the windy mountain roads where we live. The emphasis is mainly how the cars perform in the turns, as well as in a straight line. We don't pick fights on the road with other cars (that's not the way to build Nissan's rep), but of course we won't turn down any challenges...


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I plan to autocross my 200, and I am trying to work on the suspension parts now to get the car ready. I plan to get a rear anti-roll bar and Tein pillowball mounts. I have a set of ES bushings just waiting to be put on the car. 

Any suggestions on what else I can add on to help? Once I have the handling down, I'll turn more attention to power. Thanks!


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Getting an intake cam and ES bushings installed... and hopefully my mechanic can get rid of that rattling noise.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

your guys cars sound pretty good.


----------

